# $1.50 bin at Wal-Mart did I do good?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Not too much call for saltwater stuff in the hills. Guess these were delivered to the wrong store and ended up in the $1.50 bin. Will these work in June? Got two of the Gotchas and one badonkadonk.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Gotcha for $1.50 is an incredible deal!!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have several Gotchas and I paid about double for them. They are useful to have.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What would iuse these for and where?


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Used the same gotcha today and caught 12 Spanish mackerel and 2 bluefish and a ladyfish... good deal on those... I catch reds and the occasional sea trout throwing docks with the badonkadonk... same color! Good buys!


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

everything eats a gotcha


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I catch more trout on a mirrolure that looks like that badonka than most other lures, can't go wrong with it really!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Go back and buy all the gotchas they have at that price!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Deal


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

That's a steal on the Gotcha. The $1 spinner baits in chartreuse are a good deal as well; it's the only spinner bait I use lately and I've caught trout, bass, reds and flounder on them. Best thing is if you lose one it's only $1 lost.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Gotcha plugs are great for spanish, bluefish, hardtails, and ladyfish. Only knock I have against them is the low quality hooks, so I switch them out with a better quality hook.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

MGuns said:


> That's a steal on the Gotcha. The $1 spinner baits in chartreuse are a good deal as well; it's the only spinner bait I use lately and I've caught trout, bass, reds and flounder on them. Best thing is if you lose one it's only $1 lost.


That's some good information. I didn't know you could use spinners at all in salt water. What kind/size do you use.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

gmoney said:


> Gotcha plugs are great for spanish, bluefish, hardtails, and ladyfish. Only knock I have against them is the low quality hooks, so I switch them out with a better quality hook.


yep, I like to change the hooks too, sometimes the hooks will lock up on each other.


----------

